# Seiko Advise



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi all









I am thinking of adding a new watch to my small collection, and was thinking of a Seiko - 200m Automatic Divers - SKXA53










Any advise or alternatives ?? and do they need to be kept wound up all the time when not being worn ? (Although I think it will get a fair bit of use







 )


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

You can't go far wrong with one of these. I usually wear mine in the evenings and that usually keeps it fully wound. They have a power reserve of 35 hours + I think. I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable members here will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they are top quality watches. with the quickset, it only takes a minute to adjust anyway


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks I Have placed an order for one and RTL have emailed to say it is "ON THE WAY "







 ....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > You can't go far wrong with one of these. I usually wear mine in the evenings and that usually keeps it fully wound. They have a power reserve of 35 hours + I think. I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable members here will correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


what doesn't look cool on a lumpy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Most things


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh mac.....that hurts.....your implying i have no taste


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> oh mac.....that hurts.....your implying i have no taste


That example isn`t helping your case


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


>


That`s why I took the lumpy off mine


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

to be honest mac....i liked the look of your atlas on the lumpy....thats why i put it on mine. i liked the gap.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> to be honest mac....i liked the look of your atlas on the lumpy....thats why i put it on mine. i liked the gap.....


The gap is the thing that puts me off them


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its all about opinions mate init?, although i know im a bit strange to like the OM sooooooo much


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> its all about opinions mate init?, although i know im a bit strange to like the OM sooooooo much


It`s a matter of taste, some people have it and some people like Lumpy Orange Monsters


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > its all about opinions mate init?, although i know im a bit strange to like the OM sooooooo much
> ...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


OOooohhhhhh mac, You are awful.................

But I like you.


----------

